# Make the lights default to on



## edsargent (Dec 18, 2016)

Is there a way, through CVs, to make the headlight, mars light and number boards default to on? Running on a club layout I can't get even half way through without them going out due to bad electrical contacts in the switches switches. All my locos have Tsunami decoders and home and my two clubs use NCE.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Electrical contact*



edsargent said:


> Is there a way, through CVs, to make the headlight, mars light and number boards default to on? Running on a club layout I can't get even half way through without them going out due to bad electrical contacts in the switches switches. All my locos have Tsunami decoders and home and my two clubs use NCE.


edsargent;

You should be able to get an answer to the lights on question from the instructions with the decoder, or calling the decoder manufacturer. As for the "switches switches" I assume you are referring to some sort of electrical contacts built into the club's favorite brand of turnouts. I remember running into the same problem at a club that used Shinohara (aka. Walthers) turnouts. These had little copper contacts mounted below the stock rails. In theory the points would make contact with these bits of copper when they were thrown to that route. In reality, they seldom did. When that club installed electric switch motors, they used the much more reliable micro-switches that were built into the switch motor. This solved the problem. 

regards;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## edsargent (Dec 18, 2016)

I have contacted the manufacturer, Soundtraxx, and I am awaiting a response. Regarding the turnouts they are Shinohara they are in place I was not particularly concerned as it would potentially cause a major disruption to the operation of the club. I will pass this along to our VP of operations.


----------

